# Corcovado



## Markblues (Mar 22, 2018)

Now I would love to post this in a classical section but I'm guessing it would be kicked out. Anyhow, this is my take on the great Corcovado


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

you got some pick-syncing issues in that video


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Corcovado, meaning "hunchback" in Portuguese, is of course the mountain in central Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, known worldwide for the 38-metre (125 ft) statue of Jesus (entitled Cristo Redentor or "Christ the Redeemer") atop its peak.

The first verse of an English version of this Jobim song is as follows:
https://lyricstranslate.com/en/astrud-gilberto-quiet-nights-corcovado-lyrics.html

Quiet nights of quiet stars, quiet chords from my guitar
Floating on the silence that surrounds us
Quiet thoughts and quiet dreams, quiet walks by quiet streams
And a window that looks out on Corcovado, oh how lovely

I read that Jobim's house, where the songwriter lived when he wrote this song 1n 1960, actually had a window through which Jobim could view the mountain. Apparently construction in the city has since obscured that view; the mountain is no longer visible from Jobim's home's windows. Which leads me to surmise that had that view never existed would we have this beautiful song at all?

It seems fitting that it be played on the classical guitar: "quiet chords from my guitar."


----------



## Markblues (Mar 22, 2018)

Really interesting. Thanks for that


----------

